# Lebron to the Kings?



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Not really, as he says in the article that he can't wait to resign with the Cavs, but it does mention it. 



> SACRAMENTO, CALIF. - Before this story begins, let's get this part out of the way so nothing can be misconstrued.
> 
> Lounging after practice Monday at Arco Arena, LeBron James again stated his long-term plans.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/13338948.htm


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol

this is worse than those kg to lakers ideas


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

dannyM said:


> lol
> 
> this is worse than those kg to lakers ideas


How so? There aren't even any trades proposed in the article.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry, but there is NO WAY LeBron is going to the Kings. Not a chance. Just because he likes them doesn't mean he's gonna get traded to them. Anyway he is resigning with the Cavs, and even if he wasn't, we probably wouldn't get him.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

WEEE 100th post!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

No way man, King James isnt going to the Kings. He's staying with the Cavs.
I just can't see Cleveland trading/not signing LeBron James.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, it's actually sort of sad to mention in it's so unlikely. The only way LeBron will leave Cleveland is if he A) turns down the extra tens of millions of dollars they can offer him or B) gets into a giant disagreement with the ownership. It will have to be the owner too, not just the coach or something, becuase they'll trade or can anyone else who he has a problem with.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

I must admit, I'd rather see LeBron in a Kings uniform rather than in a Lakers or Knicks one.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

You guys think he'll turn down all that money just to make "Kings James" an even better knickname?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a better chance of signing with the Kings than Lebron.
Maybe I don't, but you see the point.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

I don't think he would. But it's damn preferable to him signing with the Fakers or Knicks. Though I'd truly prefer if he signed with Boston...


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

LBJ would never sign with the Kings. I dont see it happening in his career span. But I guess anything is possible...


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

LBJ on the kings. LMAO! keep dreaming


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

I don't see him on the Fakers either. If he does go to LA, it'll probably be with the Clips who will have more cap room.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

tdk1984 said:


> I don't see him on the Fakers either. If he does go to LA, it'll probably be with the Clips who will have more cap room.




This is what i have to say about the Clippers. 

People are going to remember this brief time in History as "the time the clippers were better then the Lakers"....

Its not going to last, thats sad i feel bad for the clippers, finally something great is happeneing, and it will only be rememberd as something unusual and pretty soon things will go back to "normal" and the Lakers will reign atop L.A once again.

People want to play for the Lakers, not the clippers, ya there both in L.A, but the Lakers are Hollywood...the Clippers used to have Lamond Murray...enough said.

p.s "Fakers"...is that even an insult?


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

Lebron Would Never Go To The Kings


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^Wow, thanks for your valuable insight into the mind of LeBron. Please don't waste space with such useless posts, simple because you don't like the Kings. You have no idea what LeBron would do.


----------

